# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  RCA Pro Edtion 10in tablet. putting ubuntu touch on it.

## kccv42

I have the RCA Pro Edtion 10in tablet. I am interested in putting ubuntu  touch on it but worried how to go back to the kikat version later. Also has anyone tried out ubuntu touch? Is it good? One last question. How do i put ubuntu on it?

----------


## sammiev

> I have the RCA Pro Edtion 10in tablet. I am interested in putting ubuntu  touch on it but worried how to go back to the kikat version later. Also has anyone tried out ubuntu touch? Is it good? One last question. How do i put ubuntu on it?


There maybe hope here.

----------


## kccv42

I didn't see much in there. There is many replies to that forum but thanks for trying.

----------


## sammiev

It's work in progress.

----------


## kccv42

Do you know how to get android back on it if i dont like it?

----------


## sammiev

> Do you know how to get android back on it if i dont like it?


I'm waiting till they get the 7" working and then I'm going to do mine which is the same as yours. Time will tell.

----------


## kccv42

Waht do you mean by the other ones?  By the way, I have the 10in version not the 7in.

----------


## sammiev

> Waht do you mean by the other ones?  By the way, I have the 10in version not the 7in.


Mine is 10in as well. The 7in and 10in will be using the same software to root and program likely.

----------


## kccv42

ok. Do you know where i can find an factory image of the RCA's kitkat version inorder to save it before i flash ubuntu touch on it? I don't think the nexus image will work.

----------


## sammiev

When I root mine I will be making a backup first before I flash anything. Wait to see what works for the folks who are working very hard at it at this time. Then we will know what to use and not use. If you can not wait, you can join in the testing with them.  :Smile:

----------


## kccv42

When you say "backup" do you mean the data or the entire os. I need to backup the entire os.

----------


## sammiev

Both

----------


## kccv42

cool! all the apps i say for backing up the system were only for the data. Does it save an image of the os?

----------


## sammiev

I will know when the time comes.

----------


## kccv42

RCA needs to be like google and provide images of their software. Right now it is only valuable to buy a nexus tablet becuase if you want to put android back on the tablet of you disliked ubuntu touch it is easy.

----------


## sammiev

Right now I am enjoying this little toy as is. It's great. The more I use it, the more I enjoy it.

----------


## kccv42

It lags just a little when i try to run a bunch of applicatons at once. the thing i do like about it is that it comes with a keyboard. It was a lot cheaper than the iPad which isn't very customizable

Let me know via private message perferable when the folks figure out how to do this.  Thanks

----------


## sammiev

I'm sure it will be all over the sites. You may find it before me.

----------


## kccv42

Ok

----------

